# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Αθήναι [Santa Rosa, Athinai]

## esperos

Δύο φώτο του ΑΘΗΝΑΙ των Τυπάλδων, στον Φλοίσβο, όταν χρησιμοποιήθηκε για το γύρισμα σκηνών ταινίας με θέμα τον ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟ.

ATHINAI%20TITANIC.jpg

ATHITITAN.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Οπα? Απο πισω διακρινω το κολληταρι τον Ερμη?

----------


## Ellinis

Aπίθανες φωτογραφιες έσπερε!
Η κινηματογραφική εταιρεία αρχικά είχε ζητήσει το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ για τα γυρίσματα αλλά δυστηχώς είχε ήδη ξεκινήσει η διάλυση του, οπότε κατέληξαν στο ΑΘΗΝΑΙ.

Το όνομα του ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟΥ έμεινε γραμμένο στο καράβι μέχρι το τέλος του, ενώ η μαύρη μπογιά σιγά σιγά ξέβαψε.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Λιγες φωτο απο το Shipsnostalgia 1 2 3 4. 

Δεν ηξερα οτι ειχε "προταθει" η Φρειδερικη για πρωταγωνιστρια! Οταν ψαχνανε για πλοιο, ηρθαν κι εδω. Αυτο που ηταν σε καπως καλη κατασταση ηταν το υποφαινομενο. Ο Τυπαλδος δεν το εδινε, και πηγαν στα δικαστηρια, τα οποια κερδισε η εταιρια παραγωγης. Ετσι, το πηραν απο την ντανα στο τροκαντερο. Εχω δει την ταινια 1 φορα. Που να ξερω οτι το πλοιο μπηκε στον Πειραια, και ΟΧΙ στην Ν. Υορκη....! H Tαινια λεγοταν "Raise The Titanic".

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν γνωρίζω αν πρόκειται για το ίδιο πλοίο και την ίδια ταινία (το πιθανότερο βέβαια).

Θυμάμαι πάντως που γύρω στο 1980, έχοντας κάποια δουλειά στο λιμάνι στο Στέλλα Ωκεανίς, είχα δει ένα πλοίο δεμένο στη παγόδα -εκεί που έδενε το Σολάρις- που όλη η αριστερή του πλευρά ήταν βαμμένη στα χρώματα του Τιτανικού.

Είχα ρωτήσει βέβαια και μου είχαν πει ότι θα ''πρωταγωνιστούσε'' σε ταινία με θέμα το διάσημο ναυάγιο.

----------


## Ellinis

Aυτό ήταν espresso, η ταινία γυρίστηκε το 1980. Τα γυρίσματα που έγιναν στο ΑΘΗΝΑΙ αφορούσαν κάποιες σκηνές στα καταστρώματα και τα σαλόνια του "ανελκυσμένου" Τιτανικού, καθώς και τη σκηνή της επιστροφής στη Ν.Υόρκη.
Για τις εξωτερικές σκηνές χρησιμοποιήθηκε μοντέλου του Τιτανικού.
Περισσότερα εδώ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε *Ellinis* για την επιβεβαίωση.

Να πούμε βέβαια ότι κατόπιν εορτής η ταινία αποδείχθηκε τελείως αναξιόπιστη -δεν ήταν κακή-, όπως άλλωστε και όλες οι προγενέστερες αυτής με θέμα τον Τιτανικό, μιας και δείχνει την ανέλκυση *ακέραιου* του πλοίου.

Που να ξέρανε βέβαια τότε οι άνθρωποι -το ναυάγιο του Τιτανικού ανακαλύφθηκε αν δεν κάνω λάθος το 1986- ότι το πλοίο είχε κοπεί στα δύο όταν βυθίστηκε !!!  :Razz:

----------


## Ellinis

Ότι είχε σπάσει στα δύο ήταν γνωστό από μαρτυρίες επιζόντων. Μάλιστα το πρύμνιο κομμάτι όταν αποσπάστηκε επανέπλευσε για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα καθώς δεν το τραβούσε πια το βάρος του πλώριου. 
Ωστόσο αυτό δεν βόλευε στο σενάριο...

----------


## Haddock

Για να δούμε τι λένε οι ιστορικοί γκουρού για την παρακάτω φωτογραφία.  :Wink: 

ScanImage.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Πω πω!!! Τι λες τωρα!!! Santa Rosa, ή τo  αδελφo Santa Paula της Grace Line, των αδελφων Grace (Tα Santa Lucia/ Elena βυθιστηκαν στον πολεμο. Το    Santa Lucia τορπιλιστηκε εξω απο το Aλγερι το 1942, με το ονομα USS Leedstown. Το Santa Elena τορπιλιστηκε στο Μεσογειο το 1943)! Ολα του 1932, σχεδιασμενα απο τον William Francis Gibbs, που αργοτερα σχεδιασε το United States. Φτιαγμενα στο Federal Ship Building & Drydock Co., Kearny, New Jersey, με αριθμους ναυπηγησης 121, 122, 123, 124. Αλλη μια φωτο του Santa Rosa εδω. Tα πλοια θα δραστηριοποιουνταν στη γραμμη New York-Seattle, μεσω Παναμα, αλλα γρηγορα μεταφερθηκαν στη γραμμη της New York-Ν. Αμερικης-Καραϊβικης, διοτι η αρχικη γραμμη δεν ηταν επιτυχημενη. To Santa Rosa εγινε το 1961 ΑΘΗΝΑΙ και το Santa Paula ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ,  μετα απο γαορα απο τους Τυπαλδους.

To αλλο, ειναι το Santa Rosa/ Paula, φτιαγμενο στο Newport News. Γι' αυτο και το Santa Rosa, ειναι σημαιοστολισμενο! Και τα δυο πλοια ηταν φτιαγμενα για τη γραμμη Νew York-Κεντρικης Αμερικης. To Santa Rosa του 1958, ειναι το Εmerald του Λουη.

Ο στολος της Grace Line εδω. Iστορια της εταιριας εδω & εδω.

----------


## Haddock

Σωστός ο Finnpartner! Η παραπάνω εικόνα απεικονίζει το παλιό Santa Rosa (1932) της Grace Line να υποδέχεται το διάδοχο του, Santa Rosa (1958), νυν Emerald της Louis. Ημερομηνία της φωτογραφίας, 28 Αυγούστου 1957, και το 25αχρονο σκαρί συνοδεύει το συνονόματο στον James River, σε μικρή απόσταση από τις γιάρδες Newport News.

Η φωτογραφία είναι από το βιβλίο του William Miller, American Passenger Ships.

Η μετασκευή του Santa Rosa-1958,  ήταν εκπληκτική. Δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ ότι το Emerald είχε τέτοια ιστορία!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Να σου πω την αληθεια, για το καινουριο μπερδευτηκα λιγο. Στην πορεια καταλαβα ποιο ηταν. Το παλιο ηταν φως-φαναρι! Ασε που μ'αρεσει κιολα!! Παντως, τελεια η φωτο!!

----------


## Ellinis

Το 1989 το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ μαζί με το ΕΛΛΑΣ ρυμουλκήθηκαν μετά από 20 χρόνια παροπλισμού, από την Ελευσίνα στην Αλιάγα για να διαλυθούν. 

Από την ιστοσελίδα bestshipimages.com που δεν λειτουργεί πια το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ να προσεγγίζει ρυμουλκούμενο στην Αλιάγα 

Athinai bow b-w.jpg

και προσαραγμένο στο διαλυτήριο με πεσμένους τους πρωραίους ανεμοδόχους πάνω στη γέφυρα του.

Athinai with fallen masts.jpg

Η παρακάτω εικόνα είναι από φωτογραφίες του Selim San έτσι όπως τις ξεφύλισε μπροστά στο φακό του ντοκιμαντέρ thalassa του TV5, και δείχνει τη διάλυση να έχει προχωρήσει. Υποθέτω πως και οι δύο προήγουμενες φωτο είναι του ίδιου.

athinai4.jpg

----------


## britanis

have anyone deckplans from the athinia????

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> have anyone deckplans from the athinia????


Dear Britanis like you I have a great interest in Typaldos and have a good collection of brochures. I will try and scan you a deck plan of Athinai this evening or tomorrow if thats ok. Best regards

----------


## britanis

great thank you

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> great thank you


Hope you can view it ok as had some problems trying to resize it. Best regards

scan0011.jpg

----------


## britanis

yes it is very good
i search over 1 year ;-)
thank you very much

----------


## Ellinis

Henry, this is very interesting. It appears that the ship has a garage for 140 cars. 
I always thought ATHINAI and ACROPOLIS were employed only in cruising.

Looking forward to see more of you rare brochures!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Henry, this is very interesting. It appears that the ship has a garage for 140 cars. 
> I always thought ATHINAI and ACROPOLIS were employed only in cruising.
> 
> Looking forward to see more of you rare brochures!


Aris interesting you should say that as most people think the same but remember the Athinai operated a regular liner service from Venice to the eastern Med and as such she sometimes carried cars. The garage space on Acropolis was given over to a nightclub/disco according to the deck plan as she was always used on cruises even outside the Mediterranean. She was a frequent visitor to Gibraltar on her west Med and Canary Island cruises in winter and I remember seeing her here in port when I was very young. 
I took the deck plan from a very good travel agent guide that was produced especially by Typaldos to distribute to its main selling agents in Europe and in the US and it is in excellent condition and covers all the company ships both cruises and liner services and ferries. It just goes to show how big Typaldos was in those days with almost 20 passenger ships in operation in the early 60's. I have many other individual brochures on Typaldos ships and their cruises which I have collected and bought from collectors over the years...Cheers for now

----------


## britanis

hello henry
the problem in this individual plan is the details are lost
it is a very easyplan
you can see it by the adriatiki,the plan have windows and more
but better  :Very Happy: than nothing,i built with you plan

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> hello henry
> the problem in this individual plan is the details are lost
> it is a very easyplan
> you can see it by the adriatiki,the plan have windows and more
> but better than nothing,i built with you plan


Britanis I have found a more detailed deck plan of Athinai hope this helps!scan0016.jpg

----------


## britanis

YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS  SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

----------


## Ellinis

hmmm, the garage appears to be smaller that in the previous brochure... If it was that small then there could'nt be space for 140 cars as stated in the first brochure.
I guess it was an exaggeration. After all I don't think there was demand for so much car space back then.

----------


## britanis

here a any pictures and postcards of my collection

typ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Sad but a most interesting picture... ATHINAI laid up at Kynosoura. She is in the same spot that is shown here.
Her days were over, as most of the other Typaldos ships, she would never sail again.

----------


## britanis

i am again
the cut upperdeck in the deckplan ,was that real????i have a little blackout!
and the boatdeck was not for passenger?

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> i am again
> the cut upperdeck in the deckplan ,was that real????i have a little blackout!
> and the boatdeck was not for passenger?


Andy, sorry don't know what you mean. As far as am aware the boat deck could be used by passengers! and the 'cut upper deck' if what you mean is the two deck high dining room ceiling which was obviously not walkable then I suppose the answer is yes.??......Henry

----------


## britanis

i mean this point :Confused:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> i mean this point


OK Andy_ I see now. Yes you are right this section must have been cut off and was not used by passengers. It was the forward cargo hold area._

----------


## britanis

what say the expert ??
in the middle of the funnels ,is this correct,with glas??

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Can't wait to see it ready.

----------


## britanis

my :Smile:  :Smile:  work today :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Andy,

Great work! don't know how you can do them so quickly. The funnels and top decks are superb and I especially like the skylight between the funnels which would have been the dining room ceiling I think..........Well done

All the best Henry.

----------


## britanis

hi,why have the athinai 8 derricks and 1 cargo hatch at the buck????
for the cars outside at the pier??

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Andy, yes presumably they would have been used to onload/offload cargo in the days when the cargo holds were used. Later they were converted to swimming pools (both forward and aft) however since the Athinai carried some cars I think these would have been loaded thru side doors?
don't really know Andy am just guessing.

Cheers Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

I agree with Henry, the dericks were a remnant from her previous career. The cars should be loaded from a side ramp.

----------


## britanis

i dont like the funnels but i dont no why :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Andy,

They look great maybe just a little tall?? and the front one needs to be tilted backwards slightly, you know what I mean. If you look at the picture under the deck plan you can see that the funnels are not straight but slightly tapering backwards which gives them a more streamlined appearance.

Hope this helps but if its too late to change them leave them as they are as they look good anyway!

Cheers Henry

----------


## britanis

yes i understand you , but i have make a copy .deckplan & picture 1:1
all the same lenght
i think she to big right to left?
but wait!

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear friends,

Please find this postcard of the Athinai showing her calling at Dubrovnik, and enjoy!

athinai.jpg

----------


## britanis

98% finsish

----------


## britanis

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy: and?

----------


## britanis

:shock::shock::shock::shock:

----------


## britanis

and the last before she is finish
 i think the funnel are now better :Very Happy:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Andy, its fantastic!!

I think its one of your best.....although they are all very good, but there is something about this one!

Congratulations yet again.....how do you have room for so many models?
Cheers
Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

Great work, but one slight detail... the name and port of registry in the stern was actually written in Greek. After all she flew the Greek flag.

----------


## britanis

;-( i can not write with the PC in greek;-((((

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Well, the name is ΑΘΗΝΑΙ and registry ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ! Copy and paste them to the program you use.

----------


## britanis

Perfect????? :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Wink: 
thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks it is so easy sometimes :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
incl.the gangway

----------


## britanis

100% finish

----------


## britanis

100% finish the next 5

----------


## britanis

when she sailing i send the picture :Razz:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Andy, its brilliant......but why the Italian flag on the bow, is there any special significance?

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## britanis

no in my "bible" stay route genua/venedig greece !!??

wrong ?????????????????????

----------


## Ellinis

On the bow she should have the company's flag, that is Typaldos.
The flag of the country she is visiting is in the foremast. If she was in an italian port then she would flew the italian flag in her mast above the bridge.

----------


## britanis

i i captian

----------


## Ellinis

Πόστερ και εξώφυλλα από μπροσούρες, από τότε που το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ και το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ ταξιδεύαν στη Λατινική Αμερική για τη Grace Line.

Τα δρομολόγια τους περιελάμβαναν αρκετά εξωτικά λιμάνια : Curacao, La Guaira, Puerto Cabello, Puerto Colombia, Cartagena, Cristobal, Kingston, Cap Haitien.

grace_line_poster.jpggce62cs.jpggce41car.jpg 
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα κολάζ από καρέ μιας παλιάς ελληνικής ταινίας. 

Πέραμα κάπου στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 60/αρχές 70.
Το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ παροπλισμένο περιμένει να σηκώσει ξανά ατμό... μάταια όμως.
Δίπλα του, δεμένο και αυτό είναι το ΧΑΝΙΑ, το αδελφάκι του τραγικού ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ. Ούτε αυτό θα ξαναταξιδέψει. 

athinai - chania laid up.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Ερώτηση στους ειδικούς :Προκειται για το ίδιο πλοίο

Πηγή :www.history.navy.mil/.../usnshtp/ap/w1ap-tfg.htm



*WORLD WAR I ERA TRANSPORTS --
Converted Freighters of a W.R. Grace Steamship Company Type*

Five U.S. Navy WWI era transports were converted from freighters with almost identical dimensions built in 1916-1918 for operation by the W.R. Grace Steamship Company. All were constructed by William Cramp and Sons at Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. Three performed their initial Naval service as cargo ships, beginning in 1918, and were converted for transport duties after fighting ended. The other two, all commissioned in 1919, only served as transports.
All ships in this group had names beginning with the word "Santa", which was typical of the Grace Line. However, several ships with similar names, but very different designs, also served as U.S. Navy transports during the World War I era. These are listed on other pages.
*This page features a table (with links to individual ships) of World War I era U.S. Navy transports converted from freighters built in 1916-1918 for operation by the W.R. Grace Steamship Company, plus one photograph of each ship in this group.*

----------


## Ellinis

Όχι φίλε τοξότη, το εικονιζόμενο ήταν το πρώτο Santa Rosa, ενώ το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ ήταν το δεύτερο.

Να και τα Santa Rosa της Grace Line, από το shiplist :

Santa Rosa (1)1917, 1925 sold to American Hawaiian Steamship Co. renamed Oregonian, 1942 sunk in Russian convoy by aerial torpedo from German aircraft.

Santa Rosa (2)1932, 1958 laid up, 1961 sold to Typaldos Lines renamed Athinai, 1967 laid up, 1989 scrapped.

Santa Rosa (3)1958, 1970 transferred to Prudential Grace Lines not renamed, 1971 laid up, 1989 sold not renamed, 1992 towed to Greece for rebuilding as a cruise ship and Regent Rainbow for Regency Cruise Line, Regency were declared bankrupt soon afterwards, 1996 sold to Louis Cruises renamed The Emerald.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ερώτηση στους ειδικούς :Προκειται για το ίδιο πλοίο
> 
> Πηγή :www.history.navy.mil/.../usnshtp/ap/w1ap-tfg.htm


Aυτο ειναι καποιο προηγουμενο πλοιο με το ιδιο ονομα. Το Αθηναι και το Ακροπολις, κατασκευαστηκαν το 1932, στα ιδια ναυπηγεια.

----------


## τοξοτης

Ευχαριστώ τους *Ellinis* και *Finnpartner 1966* για τη βοήθεια τους.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παραθετω εδω μερικες σκηνες απο το κινηματογραφικο εργο του Σωκρατη Καψασκη  _Ο Ταυρομαχος Προχ_*ωρει* του 1963.  Απιθανα κακο εργο (ο τιτλος δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με το εργο εκτος απο το οτι ο πρωταγωνιστης εμφανιζεται για πεντε λεπτα στην Ανδαλουσια (!) ) _αλλα οι σκηνες παλαιων Ελληνικων πλοιων αξιζουν_!!!  Παιζουν ο Κωστας Χατζηχρηστος, η Nannette Doric, ο Νικος Φερμας, και η Μαρικα Νεζερ. 

Εδω τρια πλανα του _Αθηναι_ το _Τυπαλδου

_________________

_I am attaching here several stills from the Greek movie _The Toreador advances_ (O Tauromahos prohorei) of 1963.

Here three stills with _Athinai_ of _Typaldos_

Athinai3.jpg

Athinai2.jpg.jpg

Athinai1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Eνδιαφέρουσες σκηνές! πίσω από το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ είναι δεμένο το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ του Καβουνίδη. 
Στήν πρώτη φωτο φαίνεται και το ΕΛΣΗ του Τυπάλδου (το μαύρο πλοίο) πριν μετασκευαστεί. Πίσω από το δεύτερο φουγάρο του ΑΘΗΝΑΙ νομίζω πως διακρίνω το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ και το Γ.ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ. Ενώ μπροστά από το 1ο φουγάρο φαίνεται το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ να "κοιτάει" προς στον ντόκο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Eνδιαφέρουσες σκηνές! πίσω από το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ είναι δεμένο το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ του Καβουνίδη. 
> Στήν πρώτη φωτο φαίνεται και το ΕΛΣΗ του Τυπάλδου (το μαύρο πλοίο) πριν μετασκευαστεί. Πίσω από το δεύτερο φουγάρο του ΑΘΗΝΑΙ νομίζω πως διακρίνω το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ και το Γ.ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ. Ενώ μπροστά από το 1ο φουγάρο φαίνεται το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ να "κοιτάει" προς στον ντόκο.


_Φ__υ__σικα εχεις καλο ματι_. Αν κοιταξεις τα νηματα για *Φιλιππο * http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...9&postcount=37*, Ελση  * http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...8&postcount=37, *Πολικο*, *Καραισκακη* και *Αχιλλεα* αργοτερα το βραδυ, θα δεις τα πλοια που ανεγνωρισες! Για το *Ελση*, υπαρχει μια αλλη σκηνη του εργου που το δειχνει

----------


## gtogias

¶λλες εποχές. Τότε που στην ταλαίπωρη Ελλάδα έφθαναν πλοία ονομαστά και ξακουστά. Ιανουάριος του 1961 και η εφημερίδα Ελευθερία (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης) γνωρίζει στο κοινό της την άφιξη του πρώην Santa Rosa για λογαριασμό των Αδελφών Τυπάλδου:

1961 01 22 Ελευθερία.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Υπέροχα καράβια, σχεδιασμένα από τον περίφημο αμερικάνο William Gibbs (Queen Frederica, Ellinis, Britanis etc, the Emerald) και που αποτέλεσαν βάση για το σχέδιο του ΑMERICA/AUSTRALIS που εξελίχτηκε αργότερα στο μεγαλύτερο UNITED STATES.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ¶λλες εποχές. Τότε που στην ταλαίπωρη Ελλάδα έφθαναν πλοία ονομαστά και ξακουστά. Ιανουάριος του 1961 και η εφημερίδα Ελευθερία (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης) γνωρίζει στο κοινό της την άφιξη του πρώην Santa Rosa για λογαριασμό των Αδελφών Τυπάλδου:
> 
> 1961 01 22 Ελευθερία.jpg



Eνα μεγαλο ευχαριστω και σε σενα που παροιυσιαζεις πολυτιμα στοιχεια για την ιστορια της Ελληνικης Ατμοπλοιας

----------


## gtogias

Μεγάλη (σε διαστάσεις) διαφήμιση των Αδελφών Τυπάλδου. Αν και ο δαίμων του τυπογραφείου άλλαξε λιγάκι το όνομα του Αθηνά, εξακολουθεί να είναι (το 1963) η ναυαρχίδα του στόλου των Τυπάλδων:

1963 04 13 Εμπρός σελ 13a.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μεγάλη (σε διαστάσεις) διαφήμιση των Αδελφών Τυπάλδου. Αν και ο δαίμων του τυπογραφείου άλλαξε λιγάκι το όνομα του Αθηνά, εξακολουθεί να είναι (το 1963) η ναυαρχίδα του στόλου των Τυπάλδων:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54521


Ειδατε και την _Αγγελικη_ (sic);
Λοιπον θαθελα να ρωτησω πια ηταν τα πιο αγαπητα πλοια του Τυπαλδου;

For _Henry Casciaro_ and others: I am asking above. Which were the most popular Typaldos ships in the early 1960s? The ad above lists:
*Athinai
Akropolis
Adriatiki
Aggelika
Aegeaon
Hellas
Elli
Kriti
Kypros
Lemnos
Rodos
Hydra*

----------


## britanis

chania 1966
atlantica 1964
poseidon 1966
olympos 1966
electra 1964
mykonos

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μεγάλη (σε διαστάσεις) διαφήμιση των Αδελφών Τυπάλδου. Αν και ο δαίμων του τυπογραφείου άλλαξε λιγάκι το όνομα του Αθηνά, εξακολουθεί να είναι (το 1963) η ναυαρχίδα του στόλου των Τυπάλδων:Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54521


Το *Αθηναι* και αλλα του _Τυπαλδου_ με ολη τους την μεγαλοπρεπεια στις 24 Νοεμβριου 1961

19611124 Kriti Aggel Ath.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Athinai's_ stern in an unusual view.

Athinai.jpg

Dedicated to _Henry Casciaro_ and _britanis


_

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Δουλεψε ποτε μαυρο, ή ειναι απο τις πρωτες φωτο του σαν ΑΘΗΝΑΙ, μετα την αγορα απο τους Τυπαλδους?

----------


## Ellinis

Πρέπει να είναι μετά την αγορά του, μιας και φαίνονται κάποιες εργασίες σε εξέλιξη στα πρυμνιά καταστρώματα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βέβαια, δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα η προέκταση του κυρίως καταστρώματος προς την πρύμη.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> _Athinai's_ stern in an unusual view.
> 
> Athinai.jpg
> 
> Dedicated to _Henry Casciaro_ and _britanis_


Nicholas thanks for this great shot of the handsome stern of this great lady!

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## britanis

fantastic !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## britanis

new picture is online from the TITANIC ;-))
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p/photo/210130

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του ΑΘΗΝΑΙ από το shipsnostalgia:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο την προσωπικη μου συλλογη παλαιων περιοδικων (που, φιλοι μου, δεν εχω καιρο να σαρωσω) μια διαφημιση της _Grace Line_ που περιλαμβανει το *Santa Rosa  (Αθηναι)* και το *Santa Paula (Ακροπολις)*. 

Το περιοδικο ειναι το _TIME_ της 5ης Απριλιου 1948.   Αξιζει να το ανεβασω εδω μια και εχει μια γνωστη (για μας) εξωτερικη σελιδα, με φωτογραφια του _Μαρκου Βαφειαδη_!

From my personal colection of old magazines (which  I have no time to scan) here is an ad of Grace Line that includes the *Santa Rosa  (Athinai)* and the *Santa Paula (Acropolis).

*This is from TIME of April 5, 1948. It must be mentioned that the cover of this magazine is well known to the Greek world as it featured _Markos Vafeiades_ (1906-92), the military leader and President of the "Temporary Democratic Government" during the Greek Civil War of the 1940s.

grace.jpg

Markos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω μια ωραια δημοσιευση σχετικα με το *Αθηναι* του Τυπαλδου απο τις 4 Ιανουαριου 1961

19610104 Athinai.jpg

Και εδω ενα ωραιο αρθρο για το *Αθηναι* απο τις 22 Ιανουαριου 1961

19610122 Santa Rosa1.jpg
19610122 Santa Rosa2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατη παρουσιαση των *Αθηναι, Αδριατικη, Ελλας* και *Κρητη* του Τυπαλδου απο τις 23 Ιουλιου 1963

19630723 Athenai AdrElKr.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ των Τυπάλδων ποζάρει με αποτέλεσμα μια ωραία φωτογραφία. 

Και μιας και είναι τραβηγμένη το 1968, θα πρέπει να ήταν σε μια από τις τελευταίες κρουαζιέρες του πριν οδηγηθεί στο μακροχρόνιο παροπλισμό...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ των Τυπαλδων 

28/12/1963

19631228 Typaldos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια επίσκεψη που είχα κάνει το μακρινό πια 1988 στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, με έφερε μπροστά στα τελευταία απομεινάρια της άλλοτε κραταιάς εταιρείας των Τυπάλδων.

Το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ με το ΕΛΛΑΣ και το ΡΟΔΟΣ να κάθονται στα ρηχά νερά της παραλίας Ασπροπύργου. Κατασχεμένα από την Εθνική Τράπεζα έμειναν εκεί για έν χρόνο ακόμη. Το ΕΛΛΑΣ και το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ ρυμουλκήθηκαν στην Αλιάγκα και το ΡΟΔΟΣ διαλύθηκε στα πέριξ.

Από εκείνη την επίσκεψη, το Σεπτέμβριο του 1988 και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία.

athinai crop.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Περασμένα μεγαλεία και θυμόνταστα ..............

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Y/K Αθηναι..._
Athinai.jpg

Cartpostal 01.jpg
_Διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ Typaldos Lines_

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Y/K Αθηναι..._
> Athinai.jpg
> 
> Cartpostal 01.jpg
> _Διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ Typaldos Lines_


 
Ε Ξ Α Ι Σ Ι Α

Εκτός λάθους μου πιστεύω ότι είναι η μοναδική ολόκληρη φωτογραφία στο forum του πλοίου εν ενεργεία (οι άλλες είτε είναι αποσπασματικές είτε είναι αφίσσες ).
Συγχωρείστε με αν κάνω λάθος.
Πάντως και άλλη να υπάρχει ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στον φίλο T.S.S. APOLLON για την παρουσίασή του.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Y/K Αθηναι..._
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 114015
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 114016
> _Διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ Typaldos Lines_


Φιλε  _T.S.S. APOLLON_

Εχεις το καταπληκτικοτερες φωτογραφιες. Που τις βρισκεις...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία Γιώργο, και πρέπει να είναι από τις πρώτες που κυκλοφόρησαν πριν την επέκταση του πρυμιού καταστρώματος στην κάτω περατζάδα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Y/K Αθηναι..._
_Athinai_Pas.jpg_
_Πηγη WWW. Shipspotter.es - foto T.Diedrich_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ένα πανέμορφο Santa Rosa που λίγα χρόνια αργότερα έγινε Αθήναι των Τυπάλδων:

Santa_Rosa_.jpg 
πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ έκανε κρουαζιέρες για την Ατμοπλοϊα Τυπάλδων για τέσσερα μόλις χρόνια, για να περάσει μετά άλλα 20 σε παροπλισμό.

athinai1.jpg
πηγή © Biblioteca de Nautica Universidad de la Laguna

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε πως είχε καταντήσει όταν έφτασε στην Aliaga για διάλυση.
Φωτο απο το φίλο Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Χαρισμένη σε Ellinis, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, polykas, Roi Baudoin, Nicholas Peppas, τοξότης και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  


AHINAI (1).jpg

----------


## morpanos

Διακρινεται το titanic στην πλωρη απο το περασμα του πλοιου ως ηθοποιου στο ρολο του ομωνυμου υπερωκεανειου!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η Αμερικάνικη Grace Line ήταν παραδοσιακά αφιερωμένη στη γραμμή σύνδεσης των ανατολικών ακτών των ΗΠΑ με τις δυτικές μέσω Καραϊβικής, Παναμά και Νοτίου Αμερικής προσφέροντας υψηλές προδιαγραφές ποιότητας και πολυτέλειας στα καράβια της. Όλα τα καράβια της είχαν το πρόθεμα Santa (Αγία) πριν από το όνομά τους και ήταν φορτηγοποστάλια που μετέφεραν επιβάτες, ταχυδρομείο, καθώς και εμπορεύματα και ευπαθή φρούτα και λαχανικά από τα λιμάνια της Κεντρικής και Νοτίου Αμερικής στα λιμάνια των ΗΠΑ. Στα πλαίσια των υποχρεώσεών της από την σύμβαση μεταφοράς ταχυδρομείου έδωσε εντολή το 1930 στα ναυπηγεία Federal Shipbuilding and Drydock Co. της πόλης Kearney στο Νιού Τζέρσεϊ για την ναυπήγηση τεσσάρων αδελφών πλοίων αρχικά 20.000 τόνων το καθένα. Τα καράβια αυτά σχεδιάστηκαν από τον γνωστό Αμερικάνο αρχιτέκτονα William Francis Gibbs υπεύθυνο και για τα Malolo (Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη), Monterey (Βρετανίς), Mariposa (Homeric της Home Lines), Lurline (Ellinis), America (Αυστραλίς) και United States μεταξύ άλλων. Το πρώτο από τα τέσσερα καθελκύστηκε το 1932 και πήρε το όνομα της πόλης Santa Rosa της Καλιφόρνιας και ακολούθησαν τα Santa Paula, Santa Lucia και Santa Elena. Το τελικό εκτόπισμά τους ήταν 17.000 τόνοι (που μειώθηκε από το αρχικό 22.000 χάρις σε ανοίγματα στην πρύμη στο χαμηλό κατάστρωμα με σκοπό την μείωση του τέλους διέλευσης της διώρυγας του Παναμά), 155 μέτρα μήκος, 22 μέτρα πλάτος, χωρητικότητα 259 μόνο επιβατών (209 Α΄ θέσης και 50 Τουριστικής), είχαν δύο ατμοστρόβιλους συν. 12.000 ίππων με διπλούς μειωτήρες που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 18,5 κόμβων (max. 20). Το χαρακτηριστικό των καραβιών αυτών εξωτερικά ήταν η μαύρη φορεσιά τους οι δύο πράσινες τσιμινιέρες (με λευκή φαρδιά ρίγα και μαύρο τελείωμα) με την πρώτη μόνο πραγματική ή οποία είχε ένα χαρακτηριστικό «καπέλο» με φτερό για την απομάκρυνση της κάπνας (που αργότερα υιοθετήθηκε και στα America και United States), και σε γενικές γραμμές είχαν εκπληκτική ομοιότητα με το Malolo. Το εστιατόριό τους ήταν στο πιο ψηλό κατάστρωμα, της περαντζάδας, ανάμεσα από τις τσιμινιέρες με δύο καταστρώματα ύψος και είχε συρόμενη οροφή που τα βράδια οι επιβάτες μπορούσαν να απολαύσουν το φαγητό τους κάτω από τα αστέρια. Σχεδόν όλοι οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι σαλόνια, μπαρ, βιβλιοθήκη, κλπ ήταν σε ένα κατάστρωμα αυτό της περαντζάδας, και όλες οι καμπίνες της Αʼ θέσης είχαν ατομικό μπάνιο και WC. Επίσης, διέθεταν εξωτερική πισίνα με μπαρ. Το Santa Rosa ξεκίνησε το παρθενικό του 20ήμερο ταξίδι στις 26 Νοεμβρίου του 1932 από την Νέα Υόρκη για το Σιάτλ μέσω πολλών λιμανιών όπως η Αβάνα, Καρθαγένη, το κανάλι του Παναμά, Punta Arenas (Χιλή), Mazatlan (Μεξικό), Λος ¶ντζελες, Σαν Φρανσίσκο. Ακολούθησαν και τα υπόλοιπα με τελευταίο το Santa Elena στις 4 Απριλίου του 1933. Η πολυτέλεια των καραβιών συνδυαζόμενη με την ταχύτητά τους και τα εξωτικά ενδιάμεσα λιμάνια τα έκαναν ιδιαίτερα δημοφιλή σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό ο οποίος άρχισε να διαμαρτύρεται ότι επειδή η Grace Line έπαιρνε επιδότηση για την σύνδεση με λιμάνια του εξωτερικού δεν μπορούσε ταυτόχρονα να κάνει πλόες σύνδεσης των λιμανιών των ΗΠΑ. Από το 1934 αντικαταστάθηκε το Σιάτλ με το Σαν Φρανσίσκο σαν λιμάνι τελικού προορισμού και το Santa Lucia έκανε αποκλειστικά την γραμμή της Ν. Αμερικής. Το 1936 η Grace Line αγόρασε την εταιρία Red D και πήρε τα δικαιώματα της εξυπηρέτησης της Καραϊβικής όπου δρομολογήθηκαν τα άλλα τρία καράβια προσφέροντας 15ήμερες κρουαζιέρες. Με την είσοδο των ΗΠΑ στον Βʼ Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο το 1941, τα τέσσερα αδελφά επιτάχθηκαν από την Ναυτική Διοίκηση Πολέμου για την μεταφορά στρατιωτών και πολεμικού υλικού στα πεδία μαχών και κυριολεκτικά όργωσαν τους ωκεανούς και τις θάλασσες από τον Ειρηνικό, Ινδικό, Ατλαντικό την Μεσόγειο, την Ν. Αμερική, κλπ. Κατά την διάρκεια του πολέμου δύο από τα τέσσερα αδελφά βυθίστηκαν, πρώτα το Santa Lucia σαν USS Leedstown το 1942 κοντά την Αλγερία από γερμανικό υποβρύχιο και ένα χρόνο μετά το 1943 βυθίστηκε και το USS Santa Elena στην Μεσόγειο κατά την διάρκεια ρυμούλκησής του μετά από τορπιλισμό του. Τα δύο εναπομείναντα Santa Rosa και Santa Paula συνέχισαν τα πολεμικά τους καθήκοντα και με την λήξη του πολέμου μετέφεραν γυναίκες και παιδιά από την Ευρώπη που αναζητούσαν καλύτερη τύχη στην Αμερική. Το 1946 που επιστράφηκαν στην Grace Line οδηγήθηκαν στα ναυπηγεία Newport News της Virginia για αποκατάσταση και μετασκευή σε πλοία μεταφοράς επιβατών μιας και είχαν ξηλωθεί όλες οι καμπίνες και τα διαχωριστικά για την στέγαση στρατιωτών. Με ανακαινισμένους όλους τους χώρους και νέο μοντέρνο εξοπλισμό τα δύο αδελφά ξεκίνησαν πάλι την σύνδεση της Νέας Υόρκης με λιμάνια της Καραϊβικής και των ανατολικών ακτών της Ν. Αμερικής το Santa Rosa στις 7 Φεβρουαρίου του 1947 και το Santa Paula στις 2 Μαίου. Το 1958 η Grace Line παρέλαβε ένα νεότευκτο δίδυμο που έφερε τα ίδια ονόματα για την αντικατάσταση των δύο παλαιότερων που παροπλίστηκαν στο Hoboken του New Jersey. Πρώτο παροπλίστηκε το Santa Paula και με την άφιξη του νέου Santa Rosa επειδή δεν ήταν δυνατόν να συνυπάρχουν δύο καράβια της εταιρίας με το ίδιο όνομα, το παλιό Santa Rosa μετονομάστηκε σε Santa Paula. Το 1960 η Ατμοπλοΐα Αιγαίου των αφων Τυπάλδου η οποία από την δεκαετία του 50 είχε αρχίσει να ενδυναμώνει τον στόλο της με την αγορά παλαιότερων καραβιών και την μετασκευή τους σε κρουαζιερόπλοια, αγόρασε τα δύο καράβια και τα έφερε στην Ελλάδα για μετασκευή. Η μετασκευή περιλάμβανε την προέκταση του πρυμιού καταστρώματος με την δημιουργία δεύτερης πισίνας και άπλετων χώρων ηλιοθεραπείας και την δημιουργία επιπλέον καμπινών. Επίσης, τοποθετήθηκε κλιματισμός για τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους των σαλονιών, εστιατορίου, κλπ όπως και σε αρκετές καμπίνες. Το μεν Santa Paula μετονομάστηκε σε Ακρόπολις (η λατινική γραφή στην πλώρη του αρχικά ήταν Akropolis και στη συνέχεια άλλαξε σε Acropolis), το δε Santa Rosa σε Αθήναι και ύψωσαν την ελληνική σημαία με νηολόγιο Πειραιά. Η διαφορά των δύο πλοίων μετά την μετασκευή τους ήταν ότι το μεν Ακρόπολις θα είχε ρόλο κρουαζιερόπλοιου μίας θέσης με συν. χωρητικότητα 450 επιβάτες, το δε Αθήναι θα συνέδεε την Βενετία και το Μπρίντεζι κυρίως με το Ντουμπρόβνικ, τον Πειραιά, την Λεμεσό και την Χάϊφα με κάποια ελληνικά νησιά ενδιάμεσα και προς τούτο είχε τρείς θέσεις για συν. 620 επιβάτες (240 Α΄ θέσης, 180 Βʼ θέσης, 200 Τουριστικής) και ένα μικρό γκαράζ για 140 αυτοκίνητα. Από το 1962 τα δύο καράβια ανέλαβαν ενεργό δράση με το Ακρόπολις να εκτελεί κρουαζιέρες στην ανατολική και δυτική Μεσόγειο (με λιμάνι αφετηρίας την Τζένοβα), τα Κανάρια νησιά και τις ακτές της Δ. Αφρικής, την Σκανδιναβία, την Βαλτική και την Βόρειο θάλασσα το δε Αθήναι στην μεσογειακή γραμμή του που διαφημιζόταν και σαν κρουαζιέρα. Η καλές διασυνδέσεις της εταιρίας Τυπάλδου με ξένους tour operators και το δίκτυο δικών της πρακτορείων στην κεντρική Ευρώπη και ιδίως την Γερμανία, είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα την καλή πληρότητα των δύο αυτών καραβιών τα οποία αν και μεγάλης ηλικίας παρέμεναν πολυτελή και δημοφιλή στους επιβάτες τους. Από το 1965 όμως είχαν αρχίσει να εκδηλώνονται παράπονα και αρνητικά σχόλια για την ποιότητα των προσφερόμενων υπηρεσιών στα καράβια της εταιρίας και παραλήψεις στην συντήρησή τους. Το 1966 όμως ήταν η χρονιά που σημάδεψε το τέλος της εταιρίας των Τυπάλδων. Η βύθιση του οχηματαγωγού Ηράκλειον στις 8 Δεκεμβρίου του 1966 με την απώλεια 248 ψυχών έβαλε στο στόχαστρο την εταιρία και έφερε στο φως πολλές σοβαρές παραλήψεις στον τομέα ασφαλείας για τα καράβια της. Με την καταδίκη των πλοιοκτητών και την κατάσχεση των καραβιών της το 1967 από την Εθνική Τράπεζα, τα δύο καράβια παροπλίστηκαν. Το Αθήναι αρχικά στην Κυνοσούρα και το Ακρόπολις στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας σε κακή κατάσταση. Το 1972 το Ακρόπολις πουλήθηκε για διάλυση στην Ελευσίνα όπου διαλύθηκε μέσα στα επόμενα δύο χρόνια, το δε Αθήναι παρέμεινε παροπλισμένο μέχρι το 1979 όταν μεταφέρθηκε στον Φλοίσβο για να χρησιμοποιηθεί για το γύρισμα της ταινίας Raise the Titanic! βασισμένης στο ομώνυμο βιβλίο του Clive Cussler. Μετά τα γυρίσματα επέστρεψε πάλι στην Ελευσίνα μέχρι το 1989 όταν παρέα με ένα άλλο πλοίο των Τυπάλδων το Ελλάς, κατέφτασε ρυμουλκούμενο στις ακτές της Aliaga στην Τουρκία για διάλυση.

Το Santa Rosa της Grace Line

Santa_Rosa_-.jpg 

Το Santa Paula της Grace Line

Santa_Paula1.jpg

Το εστιατόριο των πλοίων με την συρόμενη οροφή


graceline001.jpg 

Το Ακρόπολις των Τυπάλδων
Acropolis.jpg

Το Αθήναι μετά το γύρισμα της ταινίας παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα

Athinai4.jpg



Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, cruiselinehistory.com

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε ΤSS QAM ωραία κ ενδελεχής η παρουσίαση του πλοίου.
Γιά τα γυρίσματα της ταινίας το είχαν δέσει κ λίγες μέρες στην παγόδα όπου ήμουν παρών κάποιες φορές.
Με το κατάλληλο μοντάζ υποτίθεται ότι ήταν λίγο μετά την άφιξη του "ανελκυσθέντος" ναυαγίου στην Ν.Υόρκη.
Ο πραγματικός αριθμός των θυμάτων του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν τα άτομα που έκοψαν μέσα εισιτήριο. Γιά πολλά χρόνια υπήρχαν ναύτες κ σμηνίτες οι οποίοι εμφανίζονταν λιποτάκτες ενώ είχαν χαθεί στο ναυάγιο.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραίο το αφιέρωμα φίλε TSS QAM!
Να βάλω και εγώ μια φωτογραφία από το τελευταίο φθινόπωρο που πέρασε το καράβι. Στη φωτο αυτή βλέπουμε οτι στο πρυμναίο ντεκ δεν υπάρχει η ξύλινη κατασκευή που φαίνεται στην τελευταία φωτογραφία που παρέθεσες. Και αυτό γιατί αυτή η κατασκευή κάηκε σε μια -μάλλον μικρής έκτασης- πυρκαγιά που ξέσπασε το 1987.

athinai 2.jpg

Το θέαμα των τριών σκουριασμένων και μάλλον προσαραγμένων στα αβαθή του Ασπρόπυργου καραβιών ήταν απόκοσμο και μου είχε κάνει τότε μεγάλη αίσθηση. Θυμάμαι ακόμη την προσπάθεια να τα ξεχωρίσω όταν περνάγαμε non-stop με το αμάξι από την εθνική.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Ellinis, oι ξυλινές κατασκευές προστέθηκαν γιά τις ανάγκες της ταινίας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Γιά τα γυρίσματα της ταινίας το είχαν δέσει κ λίγες μέρες στην παγόδα όπου ήμουν παρών κάποιες φορές.
> Με το κατάλληλο μοντάζ υποτίθεται ότι ήταν λίγο μετά την άφιξη του "ανελκυσθέντος" ναυαγίου στην Ν.Υόρκη.


Το θυμάμαι και εγώ ως _"TITANIC"_ με τις ξύλινες κατασκευές πλαγιοδετημένο στην παγόδα, ένα καλοκαιρινό πρωινό Τρίτης (1979 ???), όταν προσεγγίζαμε με το _ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ_ για να δέσουμε στο τελωνείο. Εντυπωσιακό το θέαμα, αλλά ο γράφων χωρίς ακόμα τότε το μικρόβιο της φωτογραφίας, το οποίο παρεπιπτόντως το κόλλησα μόλις δύο χρόνια αργότερα, το 1981.

Το "αστείον" βέβαια της γραφικής ούτως ή άλλως ταινίας "Raise the Titanic" ήταν ότι εμφάνιζε τον _ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟ_ να ανελκύεται ολόκληρος και ανέπαφος από τα βάθη των ωκεανών. Δικαιολογημένα βέβαια από μία άποψη (το "ολόκληρος"), αφού η ανεύρεση του ναυαγίου έγινε από τον Ballard στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '80 (1986 ???) και μέχρι τότε δεν υπήρχε καμμία μαρτυρία ότι κατά την βύθιση του είχε κοπεί στα δύο και ότι η πρύμη του είχε σχεδόν διαλυθεί κατά την πρόσκρουση της στον βυθό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Εspresso Venezia το ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ φαίνεται εκεί σε μιά από τις φωτογραφίες μου,εγώ είχα το μικρόβιο τότε, αν την βρώ κάποια στιγμή θα την ανεβάσω.
Το σκηνικό στον ντόκο εκεί που έδεσαν τον "Τιτανικό" θύμιζε Ν.Υόρκη. Μέχρι "αμερικάνικα 100" είχε!

----------


## Ellinis

Nα και μερικά καρέ από τις σκηνές που γυρίστηκαν δίπλα στην παγόδα. Στην πρώτη συρραφή φαίνεται και το αμερικάνικο "100" που λέει ο Βίκτωρ και βέβαια η πραγματική πλώρη του ΑΘΗΝΑΙ με λάσπη κλπ για να θυμίζει ναυάγιο.
olptitan.jpg

Στη δεύτερη και πάλι η παγόδα δεξιά, ο καλλιτέχνης έχεις προσθέσει πάνω στις πραγματικές εικόνες, "με το χέρι" τα φουγάρα και άλλα στοιχεία του Τιτανικού και το φόντο της Νέας Υόρκης. Το πλοίο όμως αριστερά μήπως είναι το ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ;
olptitanic.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο όμως αριστερά μήπως είναι το ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ;


Από την φωτό δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος. Δεν θυμάμαι όμως να έδενε (τουλάχιστον εκείνο το καλοκαίρι που είχα δουλέψει σε αυτό) σε εκείνο το σημείο. Πάντα (ή σχεδόν πάντα) στο παλιό τελωνείο θυμάμαι ότι έδενε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Αταλαντη ειναι!!!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από την φωτό δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος. Δεν θυμάμαι όμως να έδενε (τουλάχιστον εκείνο το καλοκαίρι που είχα δουλέψει σε αυτό) σε εκείνο το σημείο. Πάντα (ή σχεδόν πάντα) στο παλιό τελωνείο θυμάμαι ότι έδενε.


Kανένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο δεν είχε σταθερή θέση έτσι συνέβαινε κ με το ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ στα τόσα χρόνια που το έβλεπα. Γιά το ότι ήταν απέναντι από την παγόδα τότε με τα γυρίσματα δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε είναι γεγονός ότι στο πέρασμα των χρόνων (πολύ περισσότερο όταν μιλάμε για αναμνήσεις πριν 30+ χρόνια) κάποια πράγματα μένουν, κάποια άλλα ξεχνιούνται. Προσωπικά το ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ το έχω στην μνήμη μου το καλοκαίρι που είχα δουλέψει σε αυτό, να δένει στο τελωνείο. Προφανώς μιας και το αναγνωρίσατε στην φωτό, έδενε και σε άλλο ή άλλα σημεία. Αλλά εγώ έτσι το θυμάμαι, και όσο και αν προσπαθώ δεν μπορώ να ...φρεσκάρω τις αναμνήσεις μου μετά από τόσα πολλά χρόνια.

Επίσης θυμάμαι το ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΣΟΛΑΡΙΣ να δένει μόνιμα τις θερινές περιόδους 1980 - 1981 κατά τις οποίες το επισκεπτόμουν υποχρεωτικά κάθε Δευτέρα, στην παγόδα στην ίδια θέση που βρίσκεται στις πιό πάνω φωτό και το "TITANIC". Πιθανότατα λανθασμένη ανάμνηση και αυτή (???), ωστόσο δεν μπορώ να την αλλάξω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Στη δεύτερη και πάλι η παγόδα δεξιά, ο καλλιτέχνης έχεις προσθέσει πάνω στις πραγματικές εικόνες, "με το χέρι" τα φουγάρα και άλλα στοιχεία του Τιτανικού και το φόντο της Νέας Υόρκης. Το πλοίο όμως αριστερά μήπως είναι το ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ;
> olptitanic.jpg


Ας δούμε τη σκηνή από την οποία τίνει το καρέ με τα εφέ της εποχής
http://youtu.be/HEjrtk3nNoA?t=8m23s

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ σε δυο πόζες, αγκυροβολημένο και στη δεξαμενή. Από το αρχείο Σπ.Πρέκα του Μουσείου Ναυτικής Παράδοσης.

athinai.jpg athinai1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Athinai.jpgAthinai_02.jpgAthinai_03.jpg
To πλοίο γιά τις ανάγκες της ταινίας "Raise the Titanic" εκτός από την Παγόδα το είχαν πλαγιοδετήσει κ στον Φλοίσβο. Στις φωτό Νο2 κ Νο3 διακρίνονται οι ξύλινες κατασκευές που λέγαμε.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες. Θα ήταν σίγουρα ένα ξεχωριστό θέαμα για όσους έκαναν τη βόλτα τους στο Φλοίσβο!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Oπωσδήποτε γιά εκείνους που ήταν τουλάχιστον κάπως σχετικοί,οι εντελώς άσχετοι δεν νομίζω να καταλάβαιναν τι έβλεπαν.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε πως παρουσιάζεται το πλοίο με τα αδερφάκια του στο εγχειρίδιο αναγνώρισης εμπορικών πλοίων του Αμερικάνικου Ναυτικού από τον πόλεμο (είναι στη μέση της δεξιάς στήλης)
pg037.jpg
Πηγή

Το καπέλο στην πλωριά τσιμινιέρα το αναφέρει σαν χαρακτηριστικό σημέιο και το βιβλίο A cruising companion: ships and the sea* εδώ* (πάνω πάνω στην αριστερή σελίδα). Στο βιβλίο επιβεβαιώνεται και η μέγιστη ταχύτητα των 20 κόμβων που αναφέρθηκε.

Να προσθέσουμε σε αυτά που παρέθεσε ο 			 				 					 						 							TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA  *λίγο πιο πίσω* μερικά στοιχεία ακόμα, όπως αυτά προκύπτουν αν το συνημμένο απόσπασμα του Lloyd's Register of Shipping του 1941 (είναι η εγγραφή με αριθμό 31729). Είχε ολική χωρητικότητα 9.135 κόρους καθαρή χωρητικότητα 3.839 κόρους, το μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων ήταν 147,6 m το ολικά και το πλάτος τα αναφέρει  						 							TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA.

----------


## Ellinis

Πρυμνιά άποψη από το βαρύ αμερικάνικο βαπόρι των Τυπάλδων που έκανε τις Μεσογειακές τους κρουαζιέρες

athinai.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eκαίνο που μου άρεσε,ήταν ότι στα βαπόρια παλιά ύψωναν το σινιάλο της εταιρείας στήν κορυφή του πρυμιού άλμπουρου.Οι τελευταίες που το έκαναν ήταν οι ομογάλακτες ΕΛΜΕΣ κ Libra Maritime.
Αλλάζουν οι συνήθειες.Έτσι έχει "ξεχαστεί" κ η παρτέντζα.

----------


## Gallos952

*An excellent picture of ATHINAI by Typaldos.*
JF@Paris.fr

Typaldos Athinai.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> *An excellent picture of ATHINAI by Typaldos.*
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> Typaldos Athinai.jpg


 She is depicted right after her purchase from Grace Line before the extension of the open promenade at the stern.

----------


## Ellinis

To ΑΘΗΝΑΙ στις καλές του μέρες επί Τυπάλδου. Γύρω στα 6 χρόνια ταξίδεψε και για άλλα 20 έμεινε να σκουριάζει παροπλισμένο. 

athinai HSSA.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kαταπληκτική φωτό.Το μπλε ζωνάρι το έκανε ομορφότερο.

----------


## Ellinis

Συμφωνώ! Κατάλαβες που είναι δεμένο;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συμφωνώ! Κατάλαβες που είναι δεμένο;


Στο λιμεναρχείο του Πειραιά.

----------


## Ellinis

Μερσί! και ανταποδίδω με μια φωτογραφία του 1952 με το πλοίο ως SANTA ROSA πλευρισμένο στην αποβάθρα 59 της Νέας Υόρκης. Σε αυτή την αποβάθρα θα έδενε το 1912 ο Τιτανικός και εξυπηρέτησε για αρκετά χρόνια το αδελφάκι του και άλλα πλοία της White Star Line. Σήμερα ο χώρος έχει γίνει εγκαταστάσεις για διασκέδαση, περισσότερα εδώ.

santa rosa.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

athinai - l dunn.jpg Laurence Dunn

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ φθάνει ρυμουλκούμενο στη Βενετία, σε αυτή την όμορφη μπροσούρα των Τυπάλδων.
venice.jpg
πηγή

Στο εσωτερικό βλέπουμε και εικόνες από τα καταστρώματα του πλοίου και το κλασσικό διώροφο εστιατόριο με την ορχήστρα στον εξώστη.
lounge.jpg

Να δούμε και τον ίδιο χώρο όπως έγινε για τα γυρίσματα της ταινίας Raise the Titanic...
film.jpg

Mε την ευκαιρία να ανεβάσω και αυτές τις τρεις φωτογραφίες με θέμα το επιβλητικό ΑΘΗΝΑΙ

athinai.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο εσωτερικό βλέπουμε και εικόνες από τα καταστρώματα του πλοίου και το κλασσικό διώροφο εστιατόριο με την ορχήστρα στον εξώστη.
> lounge.jpg


Ετσι ηταν καποτε τα ταξιδια με πλοια, αλλα τωρα εχουν λειψει ολα αυτα. Εκανε μια κρουαζιερα στην Καραιβικη περυσι με "καλη εταιρεια" και οι κινοι χωροι ηταν ανεκδιηγητοι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ φθάνει ρυμουλκούμενο στη Βενετία, σε αυτή την όμορφη μπροσούρα των Τυπάλδων.
> venice.jpg
> πηγή
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Να δούμε και τον ίδιο χώρο όπως έγινε για τα γυρίσματα της ταινίας Raise the Titanic...
> film.jpg


 Νο1 πρόθεμα ΜΤ, motor tanker?? :Confused New: 

No3  Είχα δει αυτόν τον χώρο από πολύ κοντά,όταν το έφεραν στην παγόδα γιά τις ανάγκες της ταινίας.

----------


## Ellinis

> Νο1 πρόθεμα ΜΤ, motor tanker??


Aυτό το παράξενο "Μ/Τ" είχε γραφτεί και στο καναβάτσο της κλίμακας όπως βλεπουμε παρακάτω. Πιθανώς να θέλανε να περιγράψουν το MoTorship αλλά το σωστό θα ήταν M/S...  :Ambivalence: 




> Mε την ευκαιρία να ανεβάσω και αυτές τις τρεις φωτογραφίες με θέμα το επιβλητικό ΑΘΗΝΑΙ
> 
> athinai.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Aυτό το παράξενο "Μ/Τ" είχε γραφτεί και στο καναβάτσο της κλίμακας όπως βλεπουμε παρακάτω. Πιθανώς να θέλανε να περιγράψουν το MoTorship αλλά το σωστό θα ήταν M/S...


Με το πλοίο ως ατμοκίνητο,το σωστό θα ήταν ΤSS,TS,S/S. Εντάξει στα ελληνικά ήταν Α/Π ατμόπλοιο.
Δεν μπορώ να  σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο που να στέκει.Τι να υποθέσουμε,Μ motor να φαίνεται ντήζελ άρα "μοντέρνο",T Τourist δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν κ ένα S ship ;

----------


## HenryB

SS Athinai. Δημιουργήθηκε από μένα στη Microsoft Paint.

----------


## Ellinis

o "Τιτανικός" λίγο πριν το τέλος, το Μάη του 1986, στα ρηχά του Ασπροπύργου λες και έχει βγει από ταινία του Αγγελόπουλου... Φωτογραφία του φίλου Peter Fitzpatrick 

ATHINAI in Eleusis Bay May 1986 Peter Fitzpatrick.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Με την ευκαιρία αυτή, το Ships Monthly του Δεκεμβρίου έχει αφιέρωμα στα δύο καράβια και τα δύο αδερφάκια τους που δεν επέζησαν από τον Β παγκόσμιο πόλεμο.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα χορταστικό φιλμάκι από τα γυρίσματα της ταινίας Raise the Titanic, με το πλοίο δεμένοσ την "παγόδα" και κατόπιν να ρυμουλκείται στα ανοιχτά
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP9z...hngjb&index=36

SOL PH.jpg

----------

